# 250 Planted...



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

As of last week of April..










Pics all been moved around, bit more info and some more pics at
www.tankspiration.com


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking Great. Lisa The discus complete your tank....


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw this tank in person today. It has filled in nicely with a great assortment of plants. Beautiful tank indeed !

Stuart


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG WOW!!!
This has grown in really nicely!!
From the 1st day you got it, to now, who would've thought it would've blossomed into such a beautiful tank.

Impressive job Lisa, you have to keep us posted!!!


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Damn Lisa - I didn't think it was possible but the tank looks even nicer then when I saw it in person. I know that you have put a lot of time and effort into this tank so I'm glad that you are getting the results that you wanted. Don't forget about me the next time you need to prune all these plants.


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Lisa. Major improvement since the last time l saw it with the angels, plants are really starting to fill out...


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

That is a very impressive tank Lisa, good job... The contrast of reds and greens are amazing, thank you for sharing this beauty to us.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice update. What is the plant you are trying to grow in the foreground? E. tenellus? Are you going to leave it open a bit (ie, showing some substrate)? Lately, I've been opening up the front of my tanks to give it less of that "jungle" look. Seems to make the fish come to the front more. I like the discus in the tank too.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous tank. I was waiting for these updates to reappear.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

I had to update as Im going to rescape and didn't want to loose where I had gotten to. 
Gary, I really love the pink micro tenallus but and chaining plant is too invasive I find, worked so hard to get the 4leaf going and now I dont know, the fish have an easier time when its right from the substrate getting food. Discus seem to give up and leave food to corries if its too much effort, but I guess they re well fed if they can give up that easy.

Going for more color variation this time, reds throughout.Now that I know what will have some reds in the low tech range. CRS fan got to see two plants I bought from aquariums west, one red one green, once in my tank the red is reverting to green and the green is showing some pink.... CO2 one day... I suspect that and iron is the difference.. the 2700K lights did get me some fall colours but still no red reds yet


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, the E. tenellus is a lot of work in my 20 gallon. I ripped most of it out. But in my low tech (read Excel) 15 gallon it's very pink and very small and slower growing, so I love it. I'm about to try glosso in my 20 I think, depending on whether I keep the tank when I add the cube.

You have the right idea though. I got the same advice from Tom Barr a while back because I was having trouble with red plants. He said start with redder plants.  I also started dosing with TA Amazon Iron and it's made quite a big difference. In a tank of your size, you probably want to go with bulk DPTA iron chelate though, from Aquaflora (?). I think I'll try that next when I run out of TA Amazon Iron, so if you want, I can get a bunch and we can split it if you want. I'll probably just get it mailed to me rather than driving all the way out there.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I'm about to try glosso in my 20 I think, depending on whether I keep the tank when I add the cube.


Hello Gary.

I found Glosso extremely invasive and pulled it all up within a month. It grew to 10 times its orinal size in 1 month . HC, Dwarf Hairgrass, and 4 leaf clover might be better choices. I decided to plant all 3 in a my 15 and they all took off. They are starting to blend together. It is an interesting mix.

Lisa.

The bristlenoses are doing well and snacking on my algae ! I hope they decide tofancy the staghorn though.

Best Regards,

Stuart

PS: Sorry for highjacking your thread Lisa.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Hello Gary.
> 
> I found Glosso extremely invasive and pulled it all up within a month. It grew to 10 times its orinal size in 1 month . HC, Dwarf Hairgrass, and 4 leaf clover might be better choices. I decided to plant all 3 in a my 15 and they all took off. They are starting to blend together. It is an interesting mix.


It's funny you should say that. Different folks for different folks. I pulled out all my dwarf hairgrass and E. tenellus because I found them to be both very invasive. . The dwarf hairgrass never looked very neat for me and was growing in tufts and all too long while the E. tenellus sent runners everywhere. I was hoping glosso would be easier to keep neat. I tried HC without much success and I'm not sure the plecos in that tank will allow it to stay rooted. Anyway, I don't want to jack Lisa's thread too much, but those are my personal experiences. But based on what you say, maybe Glosso is not my answer either.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

wowwww...that is a very nice display tank, and did you say your not running any co2 yet in this tank...thanks for shariing


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Ive decided if It chains I will change my inevitably change my mind and remove it all:

Blyxa japonica actually loves my tank, tall and nice bright green! Got more and will see if I love it where I put it.. Pics from today, Im experimenting with making rotalla banks, and working on my P stellatus archway, with Broadleaf Stellatus (thanks bien via CRSfan for the starter stem, I love propagating) Bien, Id love you to come over, master scaper, its hard for me with this size and lack of scaping experience...

Pics later dog on lap....


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

on the old bca to the new i look at this tank every day and think to my self that this is a whoop ass tank WOW


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Hard to see I have rescaped but the fill in will really show








Group shot LOL They are now very use to me being downstairs and if I get close to the tank there they are








What will the above turn out to look like? anyone know?








Happy heckel (I think its a heckel) anyone know what the grassy pom thing is? Its chaining but I like it anyway, its a slow chainer..way bigger than my blyxa leaf wise








Dirty faced funny guy and one of two lemonish babies..and freshly planted blyxa
Archway Im working on..








More to came as things fill in ,


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!!!
Gorgeous...

I vote for that full tank shot to be our next banner, or or the 2nd to be on part of it.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> WOW!!!
> Gorgeous...
> 
> I vote for that full tank shot to be our next banner, or or the 2nd to be on part of it.


Trust me - the pictures are nice but you have to see this tank in person to fully appreciate just how nice it is. I told Lisa before that she should charge $ 5 for a 15 minute viewing period.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking real good Lisa ...water is super clear . The plants look great ....

This is such a beautifull tank and you have made it even nicer with all your hard work and dedication .....kinda like my planted tank  only with out the hard work and dedication ..(.at least not by me ) 
Thank you soooo much for setting up my 125 as a planted tank !! YOU ROCK!!!
bill


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The peppering in your discus, I thought that only happened if the tank surroundings are dark, but you are using light substrate and lots of plants, so I thought that shouldn't happen? I'm just a discus n00b wannabe, and exploring my options, hence the somewhat irrelevant question.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful display. Very healthy. Not to take away from the aquarium but the cabinet is beautiful! I feel like I am in Bali! Well planted and very well presented. Well done, it looks great!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes Lisa you have done a beautiful job on this tank.
very impressive in person as well as in photos.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice tank....love the cabinet.


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet looking discus Lisa, almost feel like going with discus in my 210g.
It would be real tough to part with my Blue Angels though...


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Blue angels eh...
You probably won't have a problem finding homes for them.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wicked looking tank Lisa, I remember when you first scooped up the killer deal on this tank. What was the cost again for this beauty? Definitely a tank you will not see everyday.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I remember the CL ad as well.
I wanted it so bad too, I'm glad a member has it so we can all see the progress.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank-you for a truly beautiful display...OMG it is great.


----------



## David J (May 2, 2010)

Your tank is awesome Lisa! How is the brilliant doing with his/her new tank-mates? The plants you brought are all doing well, but the rotalla is being nibbled by my algae-eaters. What kinds of algae control do you use?


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

60ml metricide 3 times weekly a bit more after water changes, UV sterilizer 24 watts, thats it really for Algae control, not intentional , the above. I use the metricide for growth/C02 replacement and the UV for parasitic maybes. I use Tropica Plant nutrition/mastergrow 90ml 3-4 times weekly and dose no N P or K.

David the Brilliant is doing brilliantly!! we was already really beefy, but has taken to discus delights varying granules and flakes wonderfully!

he she has many suiters


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! I mean WOW!! that is one gorgeous setup you have!! I can only hope to have one half as nice as that one some day


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

make me want discus again!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh wow, this is something else! Somehow I hadn't seen this thread. The first pic at the beginning is really nice. The canopy is crazy! Really nice. Not every day that you see a planted discuss tank. Well, you, yes it's every day, but not the rest of us!  

Gorgeous tank. Thanks for posting.


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Absolutely magnificent tank.


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> The peppering in your discus, I thought that only happened if the tank surroundings are dark, but you are using light substrate and lots of plants, so I thought that shouldn't happen? I'm just a discus n00b wannabe, and exploring my options, hence the somewhat irrelevant question.


I'm a noob in discus as well; however, to my understanding, peppering generally occurs in pigeon blood type discus. They replace stress bars. Peppering can be reduced/increased by various lighting and background conditions, but are generally always present, even in tiny amounts. Apparently, it is a genetic thing that breeders are continually trying to eliminate.


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Your tank looks fantastic in every aspect from cabinet to plants. Great job.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I still remember the day when it was up in craigslist and everyone here were going "WOW". I am glad Lisa got it, and you can definitely see the hard work she put into it.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow Lisa,

I may have to ask you some "how to" stuff. I have been thinking of a planted tank lately.

Hammer


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Eh... why is this tank in your house? it's suppose to be placed at a 5 star hotel =) it's sooo nice!


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

lookin good lisa


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

nice close up pics...thanks for sharing


----------



## jman (Apr 21, 2010)

nice tank! thx for sharing!!


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

little behind...one word...WOW!

Mike


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

cornerless acrylic $$$ :O


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

a few picture from my visit to lisa place the past week. enjoy


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few more.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Dave, this tank is amazing. Even better in person.


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

beautiful discus. but there is still some peppering on them. need better water quality? better control on the lighting?...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW WOW WOW!!

Gotta luv that planted tank!
What other inhabitants are there?


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Now THAT, is awesome looking! Thanks for sharing the new pics Dave!

Also, I wish my blyxa would grow like that haha. Tank's looking real nice and healthy, probably not an easy task for such a massive unit heh.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful, quite the M&M bag of discus in there! Great color and health!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

That tank is insane, especially for a non co2 tank. Really shows you what metricide/excel can do for you, if you know how to balance a tank properly


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

I gotta say those recent pics are with no dosing anything for weeks... Blyxa grows like stink with some root tabs and I dont even have tabs under all of them...

Peppering... I moved my heavy pepperds to a white tank and only 50 % of tehm were capable of reverting back to a lighter color and it wasnt worth it to me, I love them in the big en!!

I would recommend anyone who has had poor luck with blyxa to come get a couple sprigs of me to try again... Strangly, after lights out for days my ericulon was happiest!! For a high light plant in google lore it really did better as a low light plant... 

Fat guys made fat by mal's australian freeze dried black worms.. As well grated frozen trimmed chicken hearts

gotta say Im hacking more and more plants out to make room for fish to find food at substrate My discus are slowly winning out over my love of planted tanks.....More pics to come!

Thanks So much Bonsai dave for the pics as well as saws and bug spray and lanscaping advice and and and!>>>>


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's very encouraging Lisa. I'll have to come and get some Blyxa from you next month after my business trip (don't want to add anything new before I leave just to have it die because no one is taking of it).


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Lisa. Your Eriocaulon setaceum looks way better than mine ever did. Let me know if you want some HC. It would look stunning in between your Blyxa plots.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

